# Who's the father?



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

On June 4 our males (rams and bucks) broke through their partition and got at the girls. My nubian doe ended up pregnant and kidded last night. We have two bucks, a boer and a nubian. The nubian is a sweetheart and the boer is an aggressive rutting maniac. We automatically assumed that the boer would be the father. But the kids look fully nubian. It is possible that the boer went after one of the other does and our nubian buck got at the nubian doe. We hoped for that but didn't really expect it. I know that nubian boer crosses can look pretty nubian-like, but the brown/black/white/spots are right in line with the nubian buck's looks.

What do you think? Does Occam's razor work here? The doeling does not have vestigial teats like the boer doeling sired by the boer buck. Is there something I can look for that will distinguish a boer cross from a full nubian?

Thanks


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

If you want to register the kids, you can get DNA tests done so you can prove whose kids they are. Since it would only matter to prove it was the nubian you would only have to do your nubian buck and doe and the kids. Probably only the buck and the kids. I haven't ever had to do this, but it is great it can be done.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

DNA test the buck and kids -- and then you can register them


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

None of my goats are registered, so I'm not sure I'm willing to pay out for certainty since I couldn't register them anyway.

My nubian doe is brown and a little white with a strip of black on the back. My nubian buck is mostly brown with white spots, but along his back is a black strip, and his chest, front legs, and the front of his neck are black, like someone tossed a bucket of black paint at him from the front. My boer buck is the standard white with red head.

The doeling kid is brown and white spotted with a black strip along the back. The buckling is black with white spots and a few brown spots.

This doe was also impregnated by the boer buck on her first kidding, and the buckling (which didn't survive) was white with a red head.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Sure sounds like the new kids are by the nubian. Pictures?


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

billmac said:


> My boer buck is the standard white with red head.
> 
> The doeling kid is brown and white spotted with a black strip along the back. The buckling is black with white spots and a few brown spots.
> 
> This doe was also impregnated by the boer buck on her first kidding, and the buckling (which didn't survive) was white with a red head.


We've been crossing nubians with traditional boers, for years. They ALWAYS and I mean 100% of the time, have come out white, either completely white or with a red head. It doesn't matter what color nubian was used.... black, black and brown, brown with moonspots..... kids are always white or white with red head. White is very dominant. In my opinion, your nubian buck is the daddy.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Here they are.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm jealous. I don't think you need DNA.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:drool: :shocked: WOW!
:lovey: Those kids are out of this world pretty!


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

Gorgeous kids.... no doubt in my mind, nubian buck.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Love them! Yep I think you are safe with the nubian buck.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, looks like daddy is the nubian.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Put that little buckling in a box and send him to me ASAP. :-D


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not even a fan of moon spots or Nubians but that doeling is gorgeous. I agree with WarPony box that thing up and ship it my way.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! They are stunning! The nubian is definitely the dad.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Gorgeous babies!!! they are so spotty!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

those are definately some of the cutest nubians I've ever seen!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Put that doeling on a bottle and UPS the her to me!! She is so cute!!!!


----------

